# Cleaning algae and river scum?



## Niko (Jul 25, 2006)

I collect bottles mostly from rivers and i am trying to find a good way to get the black scum off them. I have tried sand but i hear that can scratch them and i don't want to use a tumbler... Any ideas?


----------



## dirtflicker (Jul 25, 2006)

tumbling is the best meathod.......probably not what you wanted to hear but it's true......[8|]


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 25, 2006)

Greased Lightning from the dollar store.  Get the mud out first, spray some of that stuff in there and let it sit for a few.  It should brush right out.  While at the dollar store, get one of the toilet brushes with the wire that forms a loop and cut one side of the loop at the handle and straighten it out.


----------



## Niko (Jul 26, 2006)

I live quite close to a dollar store so i will try that. Thanks for the tips.[]


----------



## cc6pack (Jul 26, 2006)

might want to try something like a brillo pad. takes a little elbow grease but it works.


----------



## Niko (Jul 26, 2006)

I went to "Dollar Tree" today and they did not have Greased Lightning... but they do sell "bottle cleaning brushes" made for cleaning bottles, so i picked one of those up. I have had the best luck with sand. I cant notice any scratches on the few that i had cleaned with sand. Is sand really that bad? Is there a fine sand i could buy that wouldn't scratch glass?


----------



## Bottleman (Jul 27, 2006)

People say cleaning bottles with sand is a bad idea but if you are cleaning common bottles just go for it. Anything over $100 I probably wouldnâ€™t use sand on but I think it would take a LOT of shaking and scrubbing with sand to see scratches. Plus scratches can always be tumbled out so I donâ€™t think itâ€™s a big issue.

 ~~Tom


----------

